# Blossom: A Nubian’s Story



## Wehner Homestead (May 12, 2018)

As many of you know, we basically rescued a Nubian doe two nights ago from slaughter. Unfortunately, she’s in really rough shape and has an approximate survival chance of 50%. 

Blossom turned 5 in January and has ADGA papers. After being bought last spring to be a milk goat for bottle lambs, she didn’t produce like they thought she should and nothing was done to find out why. She was taken to a family member’s house and dumped out to be a companion for a horse. Said horse died a few months ago, family member had abdominal surgery, a child in the family was diagnosed with cancer, and one of my 4-H kids called to see if I’d take her so she wasn’t culled. I agreed.

When she got off the trailer, I knew we were in for it. I fell in love at first sight and it was obvious that she was in horrible condition. 

As moving is stressful, we placed her in a pen with mineral, water, and hay for the night. She made it clear that she wanted attention and enjoyed it. 

Yesterday morning, I started evaluating her more closely and did small things as the day progressed. I knew her body condition score was horrible but getting my hands on her whole body found almost no cover on any of her bones. All of her hooves were overgrown by more than two inches and appeared painful. Her coat was very roughing and shedding crazily. 

In an attempt to go slowly and knowing that the road to recovery wouldn’t be a fast one, I fed her a palm full each of beet pulp, dairy goat feed, and alfalfa pellets. I made sure she also had plenty of hay and water. 

I also made plans to drop a stool off to the vet to have her evaluated for worms. She was found to have stomach worms and Cydectin was ordered. While there, I was also given BoSe for her. 

(Disclaimer: I am not a vet and don’t claim to be. I have used the best judgment possible to try to treat Blossom properly and follow my heart. I do realize that I could lose her at any point and that the treatments could shock her fragile system and kill her just as easily.) 

I gave Blossom some red cell to help support her system and gave her BoSe. (I hadn’t given red cell before and didn’t realize how complete the values are. In hindsight, I probably shouldn’t have done both.) 

My vet said to give my 98# goat (should be 140#) 20 ml cydectin orally. I wasn’t comfortable with this and only gave her a half dose. I realize that it won’t kill all of the worms right away but I don’t think she could survive the shock of a full dose. I plan to wait five days and give her Safeguard as I didn’t have any on hand but will by then. (Her mucosal color was white like paper!) 

DH helped me with Blossom since she’s too big for my ND milkstand. He held onto her collar and she stood while I trimmed her hooves. I was thankful to find no fungi or rot under the extra growth. Her hooves aren’t perfect but much better and she seems more comfortable standing now. I’ll continue to monitor them weekly and trim as necessary, as she progresses. 

We also gave her a probios bolus to make sure she has plenty of good bacteria in her gut. 

Finally, we picked some fresh grass for her since she was eating grass before and gave her some. Blossom seemed to enjoy that. Her quarantine pen is near the front of the barn so she gets lots of attention as everyone walks by.

I bought her some sweet feed as that’s what she was given with the horse before. I gave her about 3/4 cup last night. 

This is going to be slow going but we believe that Blossom is worth it. The light is still in her eyes and she loves attention. All three kids are attached and calling her “Mommy’s goat.” DH has made it clear that we will do whatever it takes to help her recover. 

I plan to update this thread as frequently as possible so that everyone can follow along. 

Pics of Blossom from Thursday evening:



 

 
Pics of Blossom from yesterday (Friday):


 

 

(I couldn’t find unsweetened beet pulp at the farm store that I went to yesterday so I’ll stop after work today at another.) 

DH was going to check her hay and water this morning. He was also going to give her about 3/4 cup of sweet feed.


----------



## animalmom (May 12, 2018)

Blossom's willing!  At least the girl wants to get better.  You are a good hearted woman.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2018)

As Ruby, our Nubian that came into our life, is super special I see Blossom the same way. There is something truly endearing about the Nubian. 
You already know I am pulling for her! Prayers for her recovery and wisdom for you to know all the hows and whens for her treatment and care.
Looking forward to her recovery pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 12, 2018)

Good luck with her
Sounds like she is lucky you found her


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2018)

Sometimes these "lost causes" just seem to hit us with  double whammy and we pull out all the stops to get them well, healthy and happy again. I truly believe these animals pick us, we don't pick them. Even though it was a friend that gave her to you and you had already agreed, Blossom picked you to be her special friend. I hope she can pull through the treatments that will banish parasites, so she can be nursed back to health.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 12, 2018)

Blossom greeted me tonight with her head over her gate and her eyes seeking me out. You could tell that she loved every second of petting that she got. I just keep praying that can be pulled through! 

We decided to give her a rest from treatment today to avoid stressing her so we will give her a probios bolus again tomorrow. She didn’t like the one last night and she was perky enough tonight to give me hope.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 12, 2018)

I have been following your thread/s but haven’t had much time to post. Really hoping she can make it through! She is going to be one special goat  She reminds me so much of Ruby. 

We had no intention on getting a Nubian. I happened to be at a farm looking at a ND buck. Ended up bringing Ruby home. It was meant to be! All the goats were out grazing. Ruby saw me and started climbing the fence, grabbing my clothes, and captured my heart. Seems your girl is a lot like Ruby 

You are doing a great job!


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2018)

Animals just know.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 13, 2018)

Thank you all! 

I’m was greeted by Miss Blossom sticking her head over the gate of her pen to see me! 

We gave her another ProBios bolus tonight. Her feed is still consisting of about 3/4 cup twice a day. She has free access to hay and water. We pick her several handfuls of grass twice each day too.


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

and a special to you for mother's day and for helping Blossom. Perhaps she didn't produce milk as expected because she wasn't nourished adequately? Sure hope you can bring her back to full glory.


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2018)

Her eyes look so peaceful! 

Really hope can pull thru and makes a full turn around! 

Happy mothers day @Wehner Homestead !


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 14, 2018)

Thank you for the Mother’s Day wishes!! @Latestarter @TAH


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 14, 2018)

Had to share some of sweet Blossom that I took this morning when I took some quick pics of the others to share. 

I told y’all that she really likes people. 







 

An attempt on my own to show you how pale her mucosa is...it appears more pink in the pic than it truly is. She got plenty of lovins after I bothered her.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 14, 2018)

I'm so glad you gave Blossom a second chance and giving her some needed TLC! I really hope she pulls through and gets better.


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2018)

Yup, she knows she belongs there with you. Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 16, 2018)

Blossom is still getting all of the quality grass hay and water she wants. Everything else is very limited. I pick her some fresh grass every day. She was eating it like she was starving but has only pushed it around the last two days. She gets about 3/4 cup of sweet feed twice daily. A very small handful of goat mineral every other day. 

We also noticed that she has been sitting on her knees some the last two days. She still climbs on the gate and walks normally so it can’t be anything too bad...I don’t think...ugh! She could be foundered or her feet could be sore where I trimmed her hooves on Friday. I was careful not to take them down to where they are supposed to be but took off everything she could trip over and made sure she had a flat surface to walk on. They look a 1000x better but still have a ways to go. 

As far as her meds go, she got a dose of Red Cell tonight and a ProBios. She will start SafeGuard tomorrow. We will continue the Red Cell Daily and give a ProBios every few days. The plan is to recheck a stool in 21 days. 

Blossom greets us each time we go in the barn. She hasn’t made a noise yet. She’s definitely nosy and likes to climb on things to see what we are up to better. The kids picked her out a brand new bright red collar. 

I start to think about breeding her down the road but remind myself that she has to test negative for everything (I need to get that done but part of me hates to pull blood on her right now...) and survive this horrible bout with worms and extreme malnutrition. One day at a time.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

Overdue update on Blossom: 

We ended up giving her Thursday off. (I don’t recall why now.) On Friday, Saturday, and Sunday she got Safeguard and Red Cell once each day. Last night was a night off. Tonight will be Red Cell and ProBios.

Thursday night she jumped out of her pen and I found her laying at the opposite end of the barn on Friday morning. She now has cattle gates on the lower sides of her pen. 

Blossom likes to see what I’m up to so she looks over each side of her pen depending on where I am. Of course this gets her lots of attention too!

We are only feeding her a cup of sweet feed twice a day. She hasn’t been finishing it right away like she was at first. She has free access to good quality grass hay and fresh water. 

She still kneels some but not as much as she was. 

We are going to weigh her tonight after the rest of the Does get weighed for their worming. I don’t expect her to have gained drastically but I hope to see some slow progress. I’ll also try to get an updated pic while she’s out of her pen.


----------



## animalmom (May 22, 2018)

With all that love and attention Blossom can not help but bloom for you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

We wormed several of the goats tonight. Since we were weighing them, Blossom had to get on the scales too. Lol

She’s up to 106#!!! Blossom has gained 8# in about 12 days! That makes me SO happy!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 22, 2018)

Great news!!! 

When Ruby took a turn for the worse, she dropped to 98lbs. It was terrible. Once we changed treatments, she ended up gaining over 25lbs in a month. It was just shy of a pound a day. I have never seen anything like it. So happy for you and Blossom!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2018)




----------



## TAH (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2018)

Sure hope she continues to recover! Happy for both of you


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 23, 2018)

Today is just a Red Cell day for Blossom. We plan to do Red Cell and ProBios tomorrow with that being the last ProBios until after her next fecal. 

I noticed as she went to stand on the gate this afternoon that she is going to need more work on her hooves sooner than later. It’ll be Friday before DH can hold her for me since he hasn’t gotten a standard-sized goat stand built yet. I think the hooves are why she’s kneeling. 

We need to have her tested for CAE, CL, and Johne’s but I think we’ve decided to wait until after her next fecal for that too. Just not keen on stressing her or depleting her blood supply any (I know it’s not much but feel like she needs all the help that she can get.) 

There isn’t a timeline for introducing Blossom into the doe herd at this time. She needs such individualized care that we aren’t in a hurry. This gives us extra time to get her testing done too. 

Provided that her blood testing comes back negative, we will then jump through the hurdles to get her ADGA papers transferred to us and do her G6S too. 

I did manage a few updated pics of Blossom during my afternoon trip to the barn. 

Kneeling



 
Can’t resist a chance for possible rubs! (I feel like she doesn’t look near as bony!) 



Face in my space! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (May 23, 2018)

I would hold off on red cell.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 24, 2018)

Blossom hasn’t gotten any additional red cell. She was supposed to get ProBios but DH still hasn’t come in from doing hay so it’ll have to wait until he gets off work. 

Changing up her feeding regimen some. She seems to really like beet pulp over the sweet feed now so we are doing a cup of beet pulp to see how she does. I also gave her a small handful of chopped alfalfa for her to try. (There isn’t any bales of alfalfa available in our area and we raise grass hay for the cattle.) 

I was petting her tonight and noted that her hair is much softer! She also doesn’t seem quite a s painfully thin to me. Still a ways to go but we seem to be headed in the right direction.

A week from Friday we do fecal recheck.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

Ms. Blossom continues to improve. I’m trying to wait until Friday to weigh her as I’m anxious to see what she’s gained but I may not be patient enough to wait that long!

She has her preference in her feed right now. Her big bowl gets her ration of chopped alfalfa, beet pulp, and sweet feed. She inhales the chopped alfalfa first, then gradually consumes the beet pulp, leaving the sweet feed for last.

Blossom insists on fresh hay daily or she won’t touch what is in her feeder. The spoiled girl’s demands are always met so she inevitably gets her fresh hay at least once a day! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (May 28, 2018)

I love her already!

Gosh that'd be great to get her tested because you know she is going to be in full Nubian mode soon enough. You are taking great care.

She needs a date with "Grand Finale'"


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 30, 2018)

Got a few updated pics of Blossom Monday night. She still looks thin but I can now feel the tiniest bit of cover starting on her ribs, along her spine, and on her hips. She also doesn’t have that anorexic sunken look anymore. Her hair is now shiny and so much softer. Now just praying that her testing comes back clean so I don’t have to say goodbye!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 31, 2018)

Stool sample collected and waiting to be transported to vet in the morning. Anxiously awaiting the results!! 

RedCell and Probios given tonight. She’s also up to two small handfuls of chopped alfalfa and two full scoops of my cupped hands of beet pulp twice a day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry for the delay...I’ve worked all weekend, attended a wedding, helped get a loose heifer in that went crazy during hoof trimming at our fairgrounds and ran all over the county, went to a graduation party, showers at my parents since something is up with the water heater, DH put out hay, and my back has acted up. Also spoiled Olaf during his last bit of time here on earth. I can go back to focusing on Blossom (and other projects) now. 

Blossom test positive for strongyles again. The same vet did the fecal and he stated that she had remarkably less but he did feel as though she needed treated again with a follow up fecal in 3 weeks. 

We haven’t started treatment yet with the craziness mentioned above so tonight we will weigh Blossom and start a 3 day SafeGuard worming again based on her weight.

 I have a list of other things to do with her. We plan to check her hooves again, she will get a dose of red cell going into the worming with one the day after we finish. I think I’ll do another probios tomorrow night when she gets her wormer. 

Just trying to do every little thing we can to help her along. I’m really excited to see what she weighs! 

Her current feeding regimen is twice a day: 1 cup sweet feed, a whole scoop of beet pulp, and a half scoop of chopped alfalfa. She cleans her pan prior to the next feeding. Free choice grass hay is also always available and fresh provided daily.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2018)

You expected that though... with half dosing the dewormer and not doing the double whammie (2 classes at once) that was the plan anyway. 
She will have more strength now and less stress on the system.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> You expected that though... with half dosing the dewormer and not doing the double whammie (2 classes at once) that was the plan anyway.
> She will have more strength now and less stress on the system.



Exactly!  

I was afraid to kill her with a heavy worming when she was so fragile. I’m still not going to give her some crazy dose though. I’ll treat again if necessary and switch to something else if need be.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)

Blossom started her worming treatment last night. We weighed her and she weighs 115#!!! She’s gained 9# in just under 2 weeks and 17# since we got her. 

We used SafeGuard so she got a dose last night and tonight. I’ll give her another dose tomorrow night. We did give her red cell last night and trimmed her hooves. They’d grown out a crazy amount since the last trimming and I’m still trying to get them into the proper condition. My hope is that the next trimming will fix the issues that had started. 

Blossom is getting some of her spunk back as she didn’t just want to stand with DH while I got everything pulled up based on her weight. She did well when I trimmed her hooves and he held her though. I think she wanted her mama near. 

Funny thing to add...DH can’t remember her name for the life of him. For some reason he keeps calling her Willow. He knows that’s not her name so now he refers to her as Not Willow!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2018)

I like Willow. Maybe she can have two names.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 6, 2018)

Names... and men... sorry, it's totally a guy thing.  I kinda like not willow myself


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 6, 2018)

Got a pic of “Not Willow” to share! Lol She got her third dose of Safeguard and another dose of red cell tonight. Her gums are still pretty pale so I wanted to avoid dragging her system down too much. My parents have seen her in person and commented on her progress. (I’ve begun researching sending off blood but since I’ve not done it before, I’m learning. Of course, I got interrupted and need to finish figuring it out.) 



 

On the subject of names, DH has no idea what half the baby goats’ names are. He knows the adults and Sparkle and CeCe. I’m not sure he knows any of the cats but Oscar and Mickey...I’ll have to test him! Lol. He does know the cows and heifer calves but not the bull calves. Dogs are a given. Chickens can have names?! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 9, 2018)

Took a pic of Ms. Blossom eating her buffet tonight. I find it interesting the way she will eat some of this and some of that like she’s grazing the pan.





It appears that she has mostly chopped alfalfa. She actually has mostly beet pulp. I think the chopped alfalfa just spread a out more when I dump it since it’s lighter.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 12, 2018)

I think you should call her Willow Blossom. 
She's looking good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 27, 2018)

My Blossom has a voice! She has been talking to me since I got home and demanding my attention. I love it! She’s coming to life before our eyes. 

I need to get her weighed. I dare say she may be pushing 130#!! It was crazy to see how she looked after being gone for a few days. I could definitely see the improvement. 

Laying down eating but you can still tell she’s made progress. She actually has a little gut! 



 

Her feeding regimen is still a full scoop of beet pulp, two handfuls of chopped alfalfa. We did change up her cup of sweet feed to 1/2 cup dairy goat feed. She’s tolerated it well! 

Blossom is due for another fecal but I’m actually shopping for a microscope so I plan to do it myself!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2018)

What a difference! She is looking great!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 29, 2018)

So glad to see Blossom is doing so well!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 30, 2018)

looking good!


----------



## Genipher (Jul 1, 2018)

Have you been able to get her blood tested now that she's on the mend?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jul 2, 2018)

Genipher said:


> Have you been able to get her blood tested now that she's on the mend?



I still haven’t tested Blossom.  I really need to get on the ball to come up with a breeding plan or cut my losses. I did get on the site to figure out what I need but I was on my phone so it wasn’t user friendly. I’m also working on an all breed showmanship file for our county 4-H. When I get that done, I can change my focus.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 27, 2018)

I know you are busy, but I need a Blossom update, please and thank you.... maybe a new picture too?  When you get a spare moment.  (I understand you can occasionally find spare moments for sale at Amazon, but they are pricy.)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 7, 2018)

Weighed Blossom a few weeks ago. She’s up to 137#!!! Need to do another fecal and still haven’t done her testing. One of my goals for the week.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 7, 2018)

She's looking SO much better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 7, 2018)

She looks great!  So glad the plan worked for Blossom as well as it did Ruby. I know it saved her life. 
Very interesting how this protocol has saved so many does. If we hadn't gone through with Ruby I would never believe it could be so drastic. What I find interesting is that almost all the people who have gone through this it's all been Nubians. Not sure why though.

Your diligence in following through is really what makes it all work. It sure seems like forever but it has paid off. I know you must be extra happy with all you have been through lately.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2018)

Awww.... she is so healthy and beautiful. Give her a hug from me. You have saved her life, nursed her back to health and she is awesome.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks all! She’s my sweetheart! I’m terrified to have her tested...not sure I can handle it if something comes back positive!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2018)

That would be heart breaking.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 10, 2018)

Good to hear that Blossom is doing well under your care!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 1, 2018)

Figured y’all would appreciate a Blossom update. (Or Not Willow as DH still calls her!) 

She’s just hanging out in quarantine getting fat! Proof that was grabbed as I was walking by her stall last week. 



 

Vet was out today to check out some cows so I had them do her blood work. Should have the results on her CAE, CL, Johne’s, and Brucellosis. Vet recommended the latter because we would be consuming her milk if the others are fine and with her somewhat sketchy history, he would feel better about playing it safe. We agreed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 2, 2018)

on her test results.  She's looking good!


----------



## animalmom (Oct 2, 2018)

You have done wonders with Blossom!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you! I’m really hoping everything is fine so we can integrate her into the herd. Having to give her up would be horrible. The only consolation is that I have a pet home lined up where she’d be a horse companion. I just want to keep her though!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 2, 2018)

She comes back clean! 

She is looking wonderful! You’ve done an amazing job.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2018)

good job on blossom, she's looking great.  prayers that her tests all come back negative.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 3, 2018)

Miss Blossom this morning. She has no competition at feeding time so...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 3, 2018)

She's a doll!  Glad she's doing so well...and really hope all her testing comes back negative!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 11, 2018)

Trimmed Blossom’s hooves the other night. This pic shows you a bit of what I’m dealing with when it comes to trying to get them into shape. 



 

They are now even and seem to be a bit tender. 


I talked to the vet today about the cattle work we had done and he told me that Blossom’s blood work went to 3 different labs: Purdue, Sage, and an unnamed one. I’m almost sick! I never imagined that I’d have to worry about which lab they’d send her blood too! Ugh!! 

I’m SO torn! I really wanted to breed her as soon as I get results and now I’m looking at another delay. I think I’m just going to send everything off to WADDL. Here goes more money!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 11, 2018)

We use WADDL, have had good experience with them


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 11, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Miss Blossom this morning. She has no competition at feeding time so...
> View attachment 52810


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 11, 2018)

Miss Blosson is very fortunate  to have you for a momma, reading her story and what you have done for her is so touching.....you just have to love nubians ,


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 11, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Miss Blosson is very fortunate  to have you for a momma, reading her story and what you have done for her is so touching.....you just have to love nubians ,



Aww! Thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 11, 2018)

Received some of the test results from the animals by email. Blossom’s brucellosis Test went to Purdue. It came back negative. At least I’ll have confidence that the results are accurate on that test. Good grief!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 11, 2018)

You know, you can just go ahead and breed her if you want... If the test results come back with something bad, it's not going to make a difference in the end anyway. You will be culling her, or if keeping her, just lute her and start again...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 11, 2018)

She’s going to a pet home if she tests positive. I doubt they’ll want to deal with a pregnant dairy goat, kidding, and managing milking a contaminated doe, let alone what to do with the kids.

I won’t just breed her and lute her. It isn’t completely without risks. (Breedings when the female is too young are one thing.) 

I feel stuck.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 12, 2018)

If you have to find her a pet home, and your willing to meet me some where between  your home and mine here in florida...i will give her queen status with the three NG i have here, ....i miss having nubians. ...hopefully  everything  will work out well for her., keep your chin up, she wouldn't  have made it this far without you and your compassion. ...hugs to you and miss Blossom


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't envy what you are going through but I do admire what you are doing to get to where you need to be.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks @Mike CHS !!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 29, 2018)

My girl keeps favoring her feet and she seems to have little stamina as far as weak legs. I think she’s just been through too much. We have been working on her feet weekly to make slow changes but she’s just not improving. Made the decision this morning that we won’t stress her with a pregnancy. Her test results still aren’t back. Doesn’t matter. Blossom will be going to a pet home. She needs to have a quality life, not live alone in quarantine. My heart is breaking but she deserves more.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 29, 2018)

My offer is still on the table....she has a home here if you can't find one close to you .....i feel so badly for you having to make such a hard decision.  I do realize  that your best options are close to your home and her current environment,  let alone the drive to florida for her..... but, if you can't  find her someone to love her as much as you do....the offer still stands...she would have QUEEN status here. Hugs to you and blossom


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 29, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My offer is still on the table....she has a home here if you can't find one close to you .....i feel so badly for you having to make such a hard decision.  I do realize  that your best options are close to your home and her current environment,  let alone the drive to florida for her..... but, if you can't  find her someone to love her as much as you do....the offer still stands...she would have QUEEN status here. Hugs to you and blossom



Thank you! We have a local lead where I could visit her. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 29, 2018)

When I let an animal go, I really have no further desire to visit them... Maybe just me? I figure it's hard on me and may be hard on the animal. Besides that, with all that you do, when would you find time to visit? I mean, I can't see where you have any free time as it stands now...   Hope you find her a great new forever home.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 29, 2018)

I visit a lot of animals (dogs and goats) that we have sold. Over that last month I was at 2 farms that have our goats and dogs, will be visiting another this weekend. The animals do fine. The dogs always remember us, but are content and are fine. 
Of course, all these people are pretty awesome owners and take fantastic care of their animals. I love the visits and it makes me happy to see animals that I bred and birthed excel at their farms. Of course, the owners are now close family friends, so there is that…

@Wehner Homestead I think you have done an amazing job with your girl. I think you are making the right choice, though it is a hard one. Hugs to you. You saved that goat and gave her a better life. I hope she finds the perfect home.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 29, 2018)

We were weighing the Lamancha girls this evening so we put Blossom on the scale...she’s a hefty 173## from her 98# when we got her! Lol


Mooommmmm!!!!







 
She rarely stands all the way up. There is a crack in one hoof. She’s just been through so much. I’m hoping that she will do better with some more space and not just eating all the time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 30, 2018)

love the first picture....not camera shy at all. What a pretty girl !!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 25, 2019)

I got way behind on updating this thread. We said “goodbye for now” to Blossom in January. It had become too painful for her to walk properly on her front legs. It didn’t matter what we did, she was no longer comfortable nor thriving. I’m at peace knowing that she at least had a chance. Unfortunately, our efforts to save her probably exacerbated the damage that occurred when she was getting improper care. She’s no longer in pain and that’s what matters.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2019)

You tried...you gave her a better life...and then you did the right thing.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 25, 2019)

so sorry to hear


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 25, 2019)

why does doing right hurt so bad?  so sorry for the way blossoms story ends.  you did the best you could for her


----------

